# White, cloudy tufts of... Poo?



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

So last Wednesday I aquired "Popeye/Pencil" (debating on a name) from a breeder in Thailand. I was told he was listless prior to shipping, so I expected him to be a bit sick when he got here.

I have him in about a 1/2 gallon critter keeper so I can do water changes easier... ANYWAY!! At first he was kinda swimming a bit vertical and appeared weakened. I have been feeding betta pellets, bloodworms, and brine shrimp. He has been eating fine. His swimming has improved, some... (Especially upon seeing a female betta- all of a sudden he has LOTS of energy and flares quite nicely ) 

But the one weird thing to me is, all this cloudy, tufty junk that accumulates in his home. None of my other "jarred" bettas have this... I think it is his poo?? It just looks like little pieces of dust... dust bunnies... So, is this indicative of a intestinal parasite? I have some medicated fish food for a bacterial infection, but not sure this is the right thing to use on him... Anyone have experience with anti-parasie fish food? I am not really fond of the petstore medications, so would rather treat him "naturally" by frequent water changes, maaaaybe salt (but we add salt to our water to soften it anyway soooo no clue how much is already in there). Or, I am ok with anti-parasite food if that's what it sounds like it may be.

You can see some in this pic, top pic, near his tail. That's the stuff.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

What a gorgeous Betta! I wish I could help with your question though


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks  He was saved on my computer as "dream betta" lol... Now that I have him I keep saying to myself "wow... I have my dream betta!" He really is gorgeous, I hope he stays all spotty like that, because my spotty female is now almoooost solid black! Little booger.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

He really is absolutely stunning. Where do you buy your bettas from?


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

aquabid.com ....careful, it's addictive... and expensive...


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

BlueEyedBettaBoy said:


> What a gorgeous Betta! I wish I could help with your question though


i second this ^^


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Actually, the tank that has an infestation of some sort in my house has the same thing. I'm treating them with General Cure (anti parasites) atm and they are improving nicely. I also used some epsom salt because a few got cloudy eyes at the same time (I don't know if that is related). I only noticed the "dust bunnies" when I had them in a QT though since the filter in their tank removes them. You might not be able to see it on your boy because of his color, but mine seemed to have tiny clear hairs sticking off randomly which appeared parasitic. If you look right at the body line of his dorsal do you see anything? Is he clamped at all?

Who knows, maybe one of my imports brought it with them like yours did. I've never seen it before.

EDIT: oh and, I believe the "dust bunnies" are his slime coat sloughing off.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Actually, the tank that has an infestation of some sort in my house has the same thing. I'm treating them with General Cure (anti parasites) atm and they are improving nicely. I also used some epsom salt because a few got cloudy eyes at the same time (I don't know if that is related). I only noticed the "dust bunnies" when I had them in a QT though since the filter in their tank removes them. You might not be able to see it on your boy because of his color, but mine seemed to have tiny clear hairs sticking off randomly which appeared parasitic. If you look right at the body line of his dorsal do you see anything? Is he clamped at all?
> 
> Who knows, maybe one of my imports brought it with them like yours did. I've never seen it before.
> 
> EDIT: oh and, I believe the "dust bunnies" are his slime coat sloughing off.


Reaaalllyy... huh... I did not know it could slough off like that. :/ ok... so, I am going to get an anti-parasitic and try that. I see no poo in his qt tank at all... just the dust bunnies, and actually I did see some tubular, clear pieces which may be his poo. I will have to check him for the external parasites when I get home. I did nbot see any before, but you are right that it may be hard 2 tell because of his coloring... he was kind of clamped the first day but more draggy than clamped... swimming a bit vertically. I don't think his eyes are cloudy... I will add a bit more "stress coat" to see if that helps too.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

If he is eating and still having clear poop, you should consider using something that treats internal parasites like Jungle's Anti-Parasites pellets as well. But finish using API General Cure first since it should be able to kill internal parasites as well (they both contain Metronidazole, but it is best treating internal parasites with medicine that is taken orally). I wouldn't use both at the same time since that might give him an overdose of the metro...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I gotcha. Somy plan was to just get the oral anti-parasitic (hope he eats it...) but do you think an anti parasite water treatment is better?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He's gorgeous, sorry to hear he's a little jetlagged from his trip. You can use a flashlight to look for parasites but a lot of bettas don't like the light. As for the white stuff near his tail, it looks like extra slime coat. If he was really stressed during his trip, he would either overcompensate with extra slime coat or just shut down production and shed what he had, not sure which one it is. 

I hope he perks up soon.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow... this is the first I have ever heard of sloughing off slime coat... its so weird... so do you think a replacement slime coat like "stress coat" is better or aquarium salt to help him produce his own? Maybe I will do the stress coat first (he already has some in his tank but maybe a little morte will help?) And then some salt in a day or two?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would use Stress Coat, but only the recommended amount for helping them replace their slim coat. Giving more than recommended very well could make no difference at all or could be harmful. I think the water treatment would be better since it should treat both internal and external while the pellets will only treat internal and he may not eat them. Do 100% daily water changes and replace the meds afterward. IMO you should do the medication in combination with Stress Coat since it sounds like even if he doesn't have external parasites, the clear poop is a sign that he most likely has internal parasites. Even a fish that is stressed should have brown poop if it is eating.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Very true... I am going to pick up some meds then tonight. At least he is not acting completely sick. I was going to be very sad if he died.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

As long as he is still eating he should make it. I really hope he pulls through too, he's an amazing fish. I like "Pencil" :3


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks  I got a medication I am going 2 try tonight when I get home. I wanted to get the "general cure" so bad but it is powder and each packet is for 10 gallons.... he is in like a 1/2 gallon critter keeper... so instead I got a liquid med that is like 10 drops per gallon. But I'm not sure if it will kill the parasite he has... cause its primarily for ich....... sigh... best I could do. It says it kills some other protozoas.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> As long as he is still eating he should make it. I really hope he pulls through too, he's an amazing fish. I like "Pencil" :3


I like Pencil too. I'm not usually superstitious but calling a fish Popeye is just asking for that fish to get, well, popeye. Pencil is cute.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I like Pencil too. I'm not usually superstitious but calling a fish Popeye is just asking for that fish to get, well, popeye. Pencil is cute.


So true >.>

smellsfishie- Don't use that!! Ich medication is different from other types of parasite meds. It is very specialized and probably won't work. If you haven't opened it yet, return it. It is easy to dose out General Cure even though it is 1 packet per 10 gal. Just put 5 cups of water in a jug and add the medication. Then use 1/2 cup per gallon or 1/4 cup per 1/2 gal. Just mix it well. Ich meds are really harsh and should not be used if your fish does not have ich... Your boy is already really weak...


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Really? It says it kills other parasites and some other stuff too... but anyway, I didn't use it yet because when I opened it, there was no dropper device or anythingh..... how the heck am I supposed to put in 5 drops without a dropper... stupid manufacturers. So I was going to get something for it today. Oh well.. if I ever get to the pet store today I might trypicking up general cure. Thanks for help with the dosing.  and as per the name, I too get an irky feeling when I call him popeye lol but I try to just ignore that feeling and sing popeye the sailor man to him. Umm... but yeah. I might try to come up with some other name completely. I am getting used to Pencil though too.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

started him and the other 2 I got on the general cure today. let's hope it works! Poor guy this morning had pink fins... probably irritated from being bitten... or maybe from losing his slime coat... :/

Also, I see the beginnings of more black coming in. If he is anything like my spotty girl, soon all his spots will be gone and he will be a big black blob. :<


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds good. Red tips can also be a sign of high nitrites/ammonia/nitrates so make sure you keep up on daily water changes and etc... Good luck!

Oh no! Marbles can be so frustrating!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I posted in the AB thread....I've noticed that when I use stress coat...my bettas shed their slime coat. Also, I have a pet smart betta that sheds his like crazy because he had a wicked case of fin rot. Its all gone but he is still shedding (so maybe I just can't see it).

I would get a heater for his tank.... I'm totally not convinced its parasites. He may just be stressed and treating him unnecessarily could possibly make it worse. My nine bettas guy perked right up with some heat and filtered water...but he never did shed his slime coat (that was my purple guy).


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it could be parasites, because of him not having any poo and being skinny... those are signs of wasting disease. Also he was very lethargic/draggy at first. Anyway, here's pics of his pink fins if this helps anybody to diagnose him.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Also his water parameters are all good. I am keeping up with water changes.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

hmm... well then, the redness could just be stress or "failure to adjust" to the your water. If it doesn't go away soon let us know...

Have you started treating him for internal parasites? That would be a good plan.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

he's started on the API general cure.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Eeeeeeeek! That looks more like a wound on his body...Good luck.... That really sucks.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Your right, I didn't see that before. It looks like the area around his gills is irritated. It looks bruised. Continue the General Cure, but you might want to throw in some Stress Coat or Kordon's Fish Protector (specifically for bruises/irritated skin)... 

If he doesn't start passing normal stool after the General Cure treatment, switch to an oral medicine.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

he's got stress coat and the general cure. I guess I will just have to wait and see... *sigh*! fish.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He's amazing! I've never seen a betta like that. I hope he stays that way but they do have a way of changing colors on us, the little buggers.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

smellsfishie- One of my girls from Ninebettas (the blue marble) has the same irritated skin around her gills and pectoral fins. I noticed it a few days ago but didn't think much of it until she began acting lethargic today. It looks like deep bruising maybe. Or even the beginning of hemorrhaging/sores... Is your boy having any trouble breathing? Are either of his gills inflamed (sticking out, not closing)? 

I'm treating her with epsom salt (to reduce swelling), Kordon's Fish Protector (to aid healing of sores) and Erythromycin in case it is an internal bacterial infection. I'll let you know how it goes. She really didn't look so good when I came home today :/


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

The redness around his gills you can see in his breeder photo too so it makes me wonder if that is just his coloration? I am more worried that his fins are pink! He acts totally normal and eats like a champ. Actually one of the other ninebettas guys that I got is behaving worse than him, has a pink tail, looks very skinny, and maybe has inflamed gills but I can't say for sure- he just looks very very skinny so his face looks big for his body i guess you could say. Anyway, they are all getting the general cure for the course and then I am going to see how they are doing and if i need to continue with anything. I'm less than excited about this.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hopefully that is his normal coloration then. My girl seems better today. The area around her gills looks less irritated and she isn't lethargic so hoping she'll be ok.

That sucks, sounds like you have a lot of work ahead of you... I like General Cure because the full course of treatment is only 4 days. After treatment you need to see if their feces are normal or still clear. That's how you'll know if they need more meds... Good luck~


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm glad your girl is better today. Once the general cure is done I might try what u are doing for your girl to see if the redness at his gills goes away. I have another fish (eggie) who looks bruised/red too but she has been like that since I got her. It concerned me at first but I had no idea what it could be and she acts totally fine... so, not sure. :/ thanks for all your advice, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Your boy is beautiful, I'm sorry he's having problems, I hope he gets over them soon ! He looks almost like a watercolour illustration from a 20s Vogue or Harper's Bazaar! Beautiful!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you  hopefully he will be back to his beautiful self soo. He was happt and active this morning.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow I need to use spell checker. Sorry for the typos.  haha... came to report that there's poo! Yipeeee! Real poo, a nice size piece too...  my fiance looked at me so funny when I saw it and screamed "yaaay! Poo!!"


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

lol it's the simple things in life we treasure... like poo...

That's great! Where are you on the internal parasite meds? How many days/treatments left?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Woohoo! Good for you


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

tonight will be 48 hrs, so i will re-dose around 6pm. He is very very active this morning so I can tell he feels MUCH better already! Same goes for the other one that I got from the same breeder (my blue marble dragon)- within just 1 day he was flaring for the first time a full-on flare. He was too weak or lazy to do it before. teehee.. sorry for repeating myself because i am writing about this on 2 different threads.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

That is really great news! I'm amazed my Ninebettas male somehow avoided this infection... I think the girls might have it though. One just isn't acting right :/ We'll see, good to know General Cure did the trick! Keep us posted


----------

